# front end conversion



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey guys, jus wondering, but for a front end conversion fro the 240sx to the silvia
do you really need a new hood also ?, cuz ive been lookin at pix and i cant tell if they r the same or not, im aware that they sell the hood. but jus wondering
thanx


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

yes, you do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

*S15 fender*

friend of mine was telling me that when you do the 240sx conversion to silvia the fenders overlap the headlights on the sides or sumtyn, is there any body work to be done to that part of the front end.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

when you do an S13 front end conversion on the S13 chassis, you'll need front bumper, fenders, hood, and headlights, of course. 

so i don't know what you mean by fenders overlapping. are you referring to the stock 240SX fenders? because you're not supposed to use those. they're different.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

*molding*

he was basically saying that when you get a conversion kit you have to mold some of parts to the body, i guess for an example, the front fenders to the door. it would need to be shaped to the body, is that tru ?
or is it a bolt on and its ready
i figured it might also vary on the car conversion
thanx for the help


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

guys i found a whole front end conversion for 1750 US, headlights, bumper, hood, and fenders.Shipping included. I'm blown away bout the price, what do you guys think ?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

all you want to do is just swap on a Silvia front? why not do it all and swap on the Silvia front and SR? 

i never asked this, i guess i should have. but i'm guessing this swap is for the S14/A body styles? since it's in this forum? so do you want to go from a S14 front to an S14A front? or an S14A front to a S14 front? 

basically, do you want to go from round headlights > angry eyes? or angry eyes > round headlights? because if that's the case, why are you going to pay for one to be shipped? you do know that those are two options that are readily available at your local salvage yards and such, right?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

oh, another thing that i should mention. i don't know why i never really caught onto this before. i guess i was thinking this was the S13 forum, but anyways. 

since you have a S14/A body style, you already have a Silvia front. just to let you know. all of the '95-'98 S14/As are exact replicas (chassis and body wise) as the JDM, AUS, etc. counterparts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

no no, its from a '95 240sx body style (round lights) to the S15 (sharp lights). I live in Canada, was far as i know we havent ever had a Silvia here to be sold. and i dont have the car, but im trying to put together how much everything would cost to see what im getting myself into. 
Thanks for your input though


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

well, the S15 headlights aren't "sharp". if you're referring to the S14A lights ('97-'98) which are called the Kouki headlights, then just buy a '97-'98 240SX. 

i know you don't have a true Silvia. no one actually does unless they live in Japan, Australia, etc. what i was saying is that all of the S14/A chassis style 240SXs ('95-'98) have the same exact body, headlights, fenders, etc. as the true Silvias do, just minus the engine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

OK here it is ... s14 to s15 conversion kit
Listen to me i know how it is done .. cause i done it!
To do this converion u will need alot of money, which i'm sure u are rich!

here are the parts u will need to do this conversion
s15 headlights,
oem hood,
oem front bumper, 
s15 core support (don't have to get this unless u want the lights to fit right) get the fiber glass fenders that is made for this conversion, s15 metal OEM fenders will not fit .. they are longer and they overlap. 

And plus u are gonna have to take out the s14 core support and wield on that new s15 support. parts costed me about 3200-3500 i can't remeber the full price on parts, but that is ballpark on what u be spending! (plus paint and labor if u have a body shop do it) 

It dosn't matter i crashed my car and insuranced paid up big! just bought a s15 clip and plan on cutting my damaged car in half and wield on that s15 clip so i can have right hand drive!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

marknfx, i cant thank you enough for helping me, jus one question, ive looked everwhere, where do you suggest i can get fiber glass fenders from ????


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

if u buy the conversion kit from VIS it comes with it


----------

